# Wind and now ice



## doctornige (18 Dec 2011)

With just 1 week off the bike due to rubbish weather and I am already feeling fat. The ice in Derbyshire is pretty bad right now! I have new Castelli bibtights too ... want to ride!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.320977,-1.979282


----------



## Enigma2008 (18 Dec 2011)

Tempting I know but you'll be much safer 'biting the bullet' and getting on the turbo. Yes for some it's a ball-ache but it's much more difficult to fall of the turbo due to ice. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Roscoe (24 Dec 2011)

Very wet and windy in Glasgow for this morning's ride. Still came home grinning like an idiot.


----------

